

Even Color doesn’t know what’s happening at Color - cclark20
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/17/color-internal-chaos/

======
fudged71
Haven't there been a handful of startups that are aquihired after announcing
they're closing up shop?

------
11185d
This makes me think venturebeat are scummy. Why are they being so obnoxious
about this? Its sad.

~~~
lnanek2
TechCrunch once said, "it's expensive to be right, it's cheap to be first."

Being first gets you a ton of page views for little work, you don't have to be
right. Even being wrong is beneficial these days, since they get to make a big
story about the correction too.

------
samstave
I would say that the point is that there is a seed of tech which apple could
acquire and put their army of eng on to make something along the same line of
what color originally sought to do; Apple-instagram+facetime...

I would think that this is an exceptional acquisition that apple could make:
no more color; a battle on instagram, facetime emulation and build upon the
social image cloud idea that color started with...

and they wont be bogged down with colors staff - they will own all that color
was, not what egos color is.

